# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Sipralexa en sex

## krekel

Is dat normaal dat jij bij gebruik van 2 sipralexas weinig of zeg maar geen behoefte meer hebt aan sex???? Dat moest er nog aan mankeren.Je voelt je zo al beroerd van die depressie,pillen en dat wordt je dan ook nog afgenomen.....of ben ik een alleenstaand geval????? :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Nee maatje,je bent zeker geen alleenstaand geval!
Ik had,toen ik met die Sipralexa begon,ook een héél laag libido...maar dat verbeterd wel iets hoor mettertijd...ik heb daar gewoon zelf aan gewerkt!

Maar....stop daarom nu niet met die Sipralexa aub....zodra die écht begint te werken voel je je rustiger en ontspannender en komt de zin vanzelf weer terug!!

Liefs Agnes Xx  :Wink:

----------


## krekel

Heeeel erg bedankt om me op te beuren!!!!!!!!!! Ooit kan ik anderen ook van dienst zijn............ dat weet ik zeker uit het verleden...... BEDANKT,kort maar wel heel gemeend :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Geen dank maatje en idd;jij met je goede hart zal nog véél mensen kunnen helpen!  :Wink: 

Liefs Ag Xx

----------

